# ? about FF britax marathon height limit



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

i can't find my booklet







whats the height limit for FFing in the britax marathon? my 3 yo just went from rfing to ffing recently and shes tall for her age. shes only on the 2nd from the bottom hole for the straps but her head is allready at the top.
tia!







:


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The seat is outgrown FFing when one of the following happens:

*the child's shoulder is above the top harness slot OR
*the top of the child's ears are even with the top of the shell OR
*the child reaches the maximum weight limit (65 pounds)

Are you sure the straps are above the shoulder? It seems odd that she's only on the 2nd straps but her head is even with the top of the shell. My LO is on the 2nd slot RF'ing (with them well below the shoulder) and still has several inches above her head.


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

I wondered the same thing as Anna - my boys are still in their Marathon's with my 5yr old just about maxing the shoulder strap height on the top and his head is about 1/2" from the top still....


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

i'm gonna go check, we are getting ready to head out. i'll let you ladies know! thanks!!


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

ok wow. i don't know why but i thought the straps were to be below her shoulders. she needs them raised up one hole to the 2nd from the top. eek! i'm so glad you ladies ssaid something!


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
ok wow. i don't know why but i thought the straps were to be below her shoulders. she needs them raised up one hole to the 2nd from the top. eek! i'm so glad you ladies ssaid something!

you probably didnt realize it, as when rfing they should be at or below....especially since you just switched the seat recently you said in your original post.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

You can download the Marathon manual at:

http://www.britaxusa.com/car-seats/marathon

They state a max height of 49" and seated shoulder height of 16"


----------

